# making spears?



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

i am currently making my own spear and so far am quite impressed with the result...by now i need a little help, ideas or advice....i have made my tines and sharpened them but am stumped about what to do for barbs...the idea i had was to heat up the tine and use a sharp chisel to cut into the tine and use the angle of the chisel to flare out the barb...i want to avoid welding aditional pieces onto the tine to keep the size of the tines small and uncluttered...has anyone else made there own spears? anyinfo would be greatly appreciated...pictures are great too! thanks


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

you can prolly take a grinder at an angle to get the barb. i've never made one, but thats prolly how i'd do it. just dont go too deep. an 1\8th or smaller wheel would proll work better than a 1\4 in grinding disc


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Made by Tom Richards from Cadillac.


----------



## mooneye (Feb 24, 2008)

My Grandpa use to make perch spears out of spring steel. Not sure how he made the barbs. I will check it out tomorrow. I have 3 of them I will take a photo and let you look at it. He was a die maker. There very nice.
Mooneye


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

First off Duckdog that is one baddazz looking spear. I'd feel like King Neptune with that baby.

My spear has the barbs cut into it with a saw. I would guess a hacksaw or maybe a dremmil would work.


----------



## mso795 (Feb 24, 2006)

You can take a thin cutoff wheel and cut a slit at a angle, then pry it open. Or get someone to weld up the side and work it back to create the barbs. I have done it both ways.


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for the input everyone...im still debating on which way to go about it...im sure ill try all methods before i pick one and finish my spear..thanks again


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

DuckDog said:


> Made by Tom Richards from Cadillac.


That is one badd azzz spear!!!!


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

the more and more i look at that spear...my dad and i bought 2 spears a few years back that look nearly identical to that..i believe we may have bought them from the same guy as mentioned above...i believe he made them out of old pitch forks?...a key thing i noticed was the cap at the end of the handle and the the loop for the string, the same as what are on ours...very nice spears...i believe ours were a little bit bigger and we re-did them by making them heavier for muskie spears, and made a differnet rope set up on em


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep, Tom Richards makes beautiful spears from hand forging old pitch forks, and he makes the best swimming decoys you have ever tried. He makes spears of all sizes, smelt to sturgeon. My pike spear weighs 6 lbs. If anyone wants to contact him you can PM me with your phone number (he doesn't have a computer). 

Just for the record: I don't sell spears, and have no financial interest in referring you to him. I don't want to step on the toes of any site sponsors.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

DuckDog said:


> Made by Tom Richards from Cadillac.


Thats a nice looking spear. The tines won't break off that one I hope


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

DuckDog said:


> Made by Tom Richards from Cadillac.


I also got the same one last year. along with a smelt spear. We just ordered a longer handle.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Captain,
I don't think this one will break. Did you guys get the shack out yet?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

DuckDog said:


> Hi Captain,
> I don't think this one will break. Did you guys get the shack out yet?


Nope we don't have the shack out yet. Not sure how much ice is out there yet and I like to make sure we have a good base before we put th big shanty out. We got a couple doe tags to fill and then I will switch gears. I'd like to try and get out this weekend possibly but we got the late duck season as well.......so many decisions. Might have to break out the portable and do a little scouting and see if we can get the Yacht Club out. I got some ideas for some new decoys that I want to carve. My wife saw the wood the other day and said "your not carving in the living room" Ugh!!! Tis the season.....she'll get over it!


----------

